# N.C. teen falls into wood chipper, dies during first day of work



## DLS1953 (Jul 30, 2017)

NEWS
*N.C. teen falls into wood chipper, dies during first day of work*
Email


A 19-year-old teen has died after he was pulled feet first into a wood chipper in North Carolina.


Wednesday, December 09, 2015
GASTONIA, N.C. (KTRK) --
A teen has died in North Carolina after he was pulled into a wood chipper on his first day on the job.

Mason Cox, 19, was putting tree limbs into the wood chipper outside a job site in Kings Mountain when business owner Jon Crawford and other workers heard the machine get bogged down.

WRAL-TV reports Cox was attempting to kick a tree branch that got jammed in the machine when he was pulled in.

Crawford hit the kill switch and put the machine in reverse, but it was already too late. Cox was pulled into the machine, sending his co-workers and boss into a tailspin of emotion.

Crawford meanwhile suffered a heart attack at the scene and had to be rushed to the hospital.

Cox had just started working for Crawford's Tree and Stump Grinding Service on Saturday.

The victim's grandmother, Alice Neal, told WSOC-TV she has been haunted by the thoughts of her grandson's final moments.


OSHA is investigating the accident. Police ruled the incident as accidental, and no foul play is suspected. 






 

http://abc13.com/sports/bagwell-marks-illustrious-career-with-hall-of-fame-induction/2261855/


----------



## SeMoTony (Jul 30, 2017)

DLS1953 said:


> NEWS
> *N.C. teen falls into wood chipper, dies during first day of work*
> Email
> Condolences to those who have suffered this loss. Training Pays it doesn't cost!
> ...


----------



## Clandestinewoodwork (Sep 18, 2017)

This sucks. During my brief stint in a gravel pit back in 1998-1999, this was all too common with rock crushers, and conveyor belts, and always ended the same way. People get too excited to just push something through, usually by hand, and then it's too late.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Sep 22, 2017)

They say it was an accident BUT how does a 19 year kid get the idea to put his foot in a CHIPPAH! How come he doesn't know not to?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 27, 2017)

It is hard for me to imagine the families pain. 19 is way too young to die it also would be very hard on the boss and co-workers at this jobsite. I feel for all involved, such a shame rip. I hope he was instructed on safe chipping procedures before work began!


----------



## Brushpile (Sep 27, 2017)

That story is two years old.


DLS1953 said:


> Wednesday, December 09, 2015
> GASTONIA, N.C. (KTRK) --
> A teen has died in North Carolina


----------

